# Ballarat Brewers



## wakkatoo (8/10/08)

Rather than go down the whole 'lets start a brew club' path (for the moment), I thought I'd start a thread just for those in the Ballarat and surrounding regions to put their name so that if future get togethers / swaps etc are organised, names can be readily accessed. Oh, if anyone is wondering, I'm in Bundy at the moment but moving down to Creswick in December  
So if you live in the Ballarat region, stick a post up and we'll see where it goes.

Cheers

Wakkatoo


----------



## Wasabi (8/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Rather than go down the whole 'lets start a brew club' path (for the moment), I thought I'd start a thread just for those in the Ballarat and surrounding regions to put their name so that if future get togethers / swaps etc are organised, names can be readily accessed. Oh, if anyone is wondering, I'm in Bundy at the moment but moving down to Creswick in December
> So if you live in the Ballarat region, stick a post up and we'll see where it goes.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



I'm surprised the local HBS hasn't organised anything, but I'm sure that they would definately be interested in getting involved. They don't do much in the way of AG, but they keep pretty busy, and they's be keen to support the idea.

PM me when you get here, I'd be interested in helping you.


----------



## wakkatoo (8/10/08)

Yeah that hbs is up there as one of my favs. Had nothing but good experiences there. I made a passing comment to the owner when I was down in late May about some sort of group and he was positive in his response.
Maybe we can do something about more AG stuff . Not sure if they are a member on here either...?
Cheers


----------



## Millet Man (8/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Yeah that hbs is up there as one of my favs. Had nothing but good experiences there. I made a passing comment to the owner when I was late down in May about some sort of group and he was positive in his response.
> Maybe we can do something about more AG stuff . Not sure if they are a member on here either...?
> Cheers


I remember Roger (hbs) telling me there used to be a brew club here but the organiser moved away and it ceased to exist, I'm sure they'd be keen to get involved if something was to start up again.

I'm more than happy to partake in beer related activities with like minded individuals so the thread sounds like a good idea.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## cleverpig (15/10/08)

I 'd be interested in get togethers / swaps etc. Especially a demo day for AG, given I've only done extract brews. 

There are 4 fellow brewers from work, we get together occasionally for taste off's. We do reviews of each other's beers and commercial beers. We currently go under the name BIMBO (Ballarat Inebriated Micro Brewers Organisation), and a cheeky logo to go with the title :lol: 

The other's expressed some interest for this thread. 

Be good to have a local club for the demo days, swaps, and general knowledge sharing.

Cheers,

Cleverpig


----------



## Barramundi (15/10/08)

looks like you ballarat troops have a thing goin on , the werribee boys on the other hand are mostly in hiding ..


----------



## jimi (15/10/08)

I'm effectively 1 1/2 hrs drive away but I call through Ballarat a bit. I'd like to know if anything was going on. I'm a bit far away from my fellow MALE brethern now


----------



## Linz (15/10/08)

cleverpig said:


> I 'd be interested in get togethers / swaps etc. Especially a demo day for AG, given I've only done extract brews.
> 
> There are 4 fellow brewers from work, we get together occasionally for taste off's. We do reviews of each other's beers and commercial beers. We currently go under the name BIMBO (Ballarat Inebriated Micro Brewers Organisation), and a cheeky logo to go with the title :lol:
> 
> ...




Might have to organise a meet..and get the MALE's and the BIMBO's together...could turn out to be an ugly weekend!!

BTW wheres the logo??


----------



## Barramundi (15/10/08)

Jimi im often passin through colac on my way to camperdown , might have to hook up sometime for a brew ...


----------



## cleverpig (15/10/08)

Linz said:


> Might have to organise a meet..and get the MALE's and the BIMBO's together...could turn out to be an ugly weekend!!
> 
> BTW wheres the logo??







Cheers,

Cleverpig


----------



## Millet Man (15/10/08)

cleverpig said:


> View attachment 21857
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Plenty of blokes would be keen on getting into that...


----------



## wakkatoo (15/10/08)

Great to see! 

Cleverpig - been trying to come up with a name - yours is a pisser!! Love it!

I move down in mid december so once I'm moved in and the whole christmas / NYE thingo has gone by I'll organise a meet/ greet / tasting somewhere.

Looks like we might have the beginnings of something people B)


----------



## porky (15/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Great to see!
> 
> Cleverpig - been trying to come up with a name - yours is a pisser!! Love it!
> 
> ...



you sure you will show up???


----------



## clean brewer (15/10/08)

budwiser said:


> you sure you will show up???



Sounds like a dig to me...


----------



## wakkatoo (16/10/08)

budwiser said:


> you sure you will show up???



:icon_offtopic: 
Ouch  

Think that's a little harsh given the circumstances for my non-attendance <_< . A wife who's too crook to get out of bed meant someone had to look after the kids!
I did let you know as soon as I knew  , sorry if its caused any lasting bitterness as I had hoped for another invite. I'm guessing not tho...


----------



## porky (16/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Ouch
> 
> 
> I did let you know as soon as I knew  ,



No you did not, and that is the problem. 
We waited an hour before starting, and have never heard a word from you then, or since.


----------



## wakkatoo (16/10/08)

budwiser said:


> No you did not, and that is the problem.
> We waited an hour before starting, and have never heard a word from you then, or since.


 
:icon_offtopic: 

Pm was sent 15mins before scheduled start - have re-sent just so you can read the apologetic message I sent on the day. Hadn't contacted you becasue 1) the pm said to let me know for next brew day and 2) I figured after no reply pm a week later that you were a little grumpy at me.

Turns out you were were  

I apologise that you felt I had simply 'no-showed'. That certainly wasn't the case nor my intention 


Now that this mini-domestic has been sorted  , lets keep this thread on track huh?


----------



## cleverpig (16/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Great to see!
> 
> Cleverpig - been trying to come up with a name - yours is a pisser!! Love it!
> 
> ...



I can't take the credit for the name/logo I'll have to give that to kuronai

I thinking to organise something like this, getting Roger from the HBS to advertise might help to get people coming along.


----------



## kuronai (16/10/08)

cleverpig said:


> I can't take the credit for the name/logo I'll have to give that to kuronai
> 
> I thinking to organise something like this, getting Roger from the HBS to advertise might help to get people coming along.



Hehehe, with a name like BIMBO how could it be anyone but her.



Millet Man said:


> Plenty of blokes would be keen on getting into that...



From what I read in the news, plenty have :lol: 

Idea of a Ballarat thing sounds good, I'd be keen for that.


----------



## jimi (20/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> Jimi im often passin through colac on my way to camperdown , might have to hook up sometime for a brew ...




Sounds good


So what's the next step folks?

Apparently I'm the MALE looking to join the BIMBOs :lol:


----------



## Millet Man (20/10/08)

jimi said:


> Apparently I'm the MALE looking to join the BIMBOs :lol:


Well I think we're all screwed then :blink: :lol: 

I'd be happy to host a brewery tour/tasting for a get together.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## wakkatoo (20/10/08)

Wait for me!! wait for me!!

Nah, its great there is so much interest. Given its that time of the year (almost) again I'd suggest middle of January to give people some time to spread the word and chalk it in the diary. Maybe not so much a beer swap as a meet'n'greet or as Millet suggests a tour/tasting. That time of the year should be good for me but there might be enough interest for something before christmas.

How does a sunday in January sound? I'm assuming weekdays are no good for work and saturday might clash with sport / work. Or maybe an after hours thing on a fri night?
Put up your preferences so we can begin the negotiations!  

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Millet Man (20/10/08)

Forgot to mention the other choice meeting place would be The Bended Elbow with Speckled Hen, Chevalier Saison, Hoegaarden Wit and Grimbergen Dubbel amongst their 20+ beers on tap (not forgetting Wasabi's Ballarat Gold!!!).

Anytime would suit me as we willl be flat out until about March or so pushing beer out the door. Wednesday evenings are good for me but Friday night or Sunday could work too.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## MonkeyMagic (20/10/08)

I'm from ballarat, but living in melbourne while studying.
Should be spending some time in school hols up there tho so some of you guys will have to teach me the tricks of the trade.


----------



## Wasabi (21/10/08)

Aiming for January will give us some time to get Roger on board and promote the idea a bit.

Wednesday nights work well for me also Andrew, some Fridays are ok, as are some weekend nights (with plenty of notice so I can get to the calendar before my wife does)

Are any of you Ballarat guys planning to go to the Homebrew Conference (Andrew and I are). We might be able to catch up there and say hi?

B.


----------



## staggalee (21/10/08)

where is kevnlis from Ballarat while all this is going on anyway?

staggalee.


----------



## Gerard_M (21/10/08)

Millet Man said:


> I'd be happy to host a brewery tour/tasting for a get together.
> Cheers, Andrew.



Same. A road trip always helps bring a new group together. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## cleverpig (21/10/08)

Any time is generally ok for myself, except perhaps Wednesday nights during School term.
Like the idea of a brewery tour.

Seems like this needs to be a Western Vic Brew Club !


----------



## Messiah (21/10/08)

Hey Guy's,

All sounds great to me! I'll be in on whatever is decided.

Long live BIMBO!

Stuart


----------



## wakkatoo (21/10/08)

cleverpig said:


> Seems like this needs to be a Western Vic Brew Club !



Now there's an idea....

Maybe start small and grow from there. Besides, BIMBO is such a great name, are you happy for it to be used?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Wasabi (21/10/08)

staggalee said:


> where is kevnlis from Ballarat while all this is going on anyway?



He's working hard on the last of his assignments for the year, but he said he would be keen to get involved.

He's off to the states over summer but should be back in January.


----------



## staggalee (21/10/08)

Ten Four.

staggalee.


----------



## jimi (21/10/08)

Anytime school holidays is good by me!! (provided I have at least a weeks notice ... browny points thing)
A brewry tour in Ballarat or Warnambool both sound good and equally as close for me.


----------



## cleverpig (21/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Now there's an idea....
> 
> Maybe start small and grow from there. Besides, BIMBO is such a great name, are you happy for it to be used?
> 
> ...




Depends on the club, if it was going to be official, and have some standing in the community then BIMBO isn't the best name, but otherwise I'm sure the four current BIMBO members would not mind :icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (21/10/08)

cleverpig said:


> Depends on the club, if it was going to be official, and have some standing in the community then BIMBO isn't the best name, but otherwise I'm sure the four current BIMBO members would not mind :icon_cheers:




Good to hear. As for 'officialness', that can be up to someone else with far more time on their hands than me, as it aint my cup of tea. In all the 'clubs' I've been a part of, the best ones have been the casual, laid back groups. Bring in officers and positions of power and suddenly it isn't so fun any more. Hell I'd take pride in calling myself a ballarat bimbo!!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## kuronai (29/10/08)

wakkatoo said:


> Besides, BIMBO is such a great name, are you happy for it to be used?



Don't have an issue with that at all B)


----------



## wakkatoo (9/1/09)

Ok, digging this one up again fellas,

Been in contact with Andrew (a.k.a Millet Man) who has kindly offered the 'use' of O'brien brewery for a get together of like-minded ahb'ers from the Ballarat area. Rather than set a date, lets get an idea of numbers 1st and work out a date later.

Thought this would be a good chance to meet-up, swap usernames ^_^ , and put forward ideas for the next get together, all the while being surrounded by lots of stainless steel :lol:. 
I'm happy to organise this one out with Andrew but don't want to be responsible for every get together so I'm hoping others will have some get-together suggestions they'd be happy to host/organise

So put up if you are interested and what day/time would suit best and we'll go from there:




Wakkatoo - any weeknight after 6pm or all weekend


----------



## mrpolly (10/1/09)

I would like to come to one of these brewer meet ups. I'm only a K+Ker atm but collecting bits to build a brew system. week nights don't suit me unless I have a night off (night shift ) weekends would be great. This is of course if new AHB member are welcome.


----------



## wakkatoo (10/1/09)

mrpolly said:


> I would like to come to one of these brewer meet ups. I'm only a K+Ker atm but collecting bits to build a brew system. week nights don't suit me unless I have a night off (night shift ) weekends would be great. This is of course if new AHB member are welcome.




Absolutely! The more the merrier. In fact, I'm in a very similar position to you..

Cheers


----------



## Wasabi (11/1/09)

wakkatoo said:


> So put up if you are interested and what day/time would suit best and we'll go from there:
> 
> Wakkatoo - any weeknight after 6pm or all weekend



Beer awards is upon me so life is going to be unpredictable, but for the moment weekends are a safe bet for me, as long as I get a bit of notice.


----------



## cleverpig (12/1/09)

Count me in, weekend or week days are fine.


----------



## kuronai (12/1/09)

Im in  , most weekends are all good and most weeknights too.


----------



## Messiah (12/1/09)

I'll be there too!
I should be right any time after work or on weekends


----------



## wakkatoo (15/1/09)

Just a gentle bump  

So far it seems to be:

Wakkatoo - weeknights or weekends
mrpolly - weekends
wasabi - weekends with notice
cleverpig - any day
kuronai - most weeknights / weekends
messiah - weeknights / weekends
Millet Man - anytime but Wed / Fri nights or Sunday would be best

Gonna pm a few who showed interest earlier in the thread. Would be nice to get a few more before we set a date. If you know of anyone, pm them a link to this thread


----------



## Wasabi (15/1/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Would be nice to get a few more before we set a date. If you know of anyone, pm them a link to this thread



Wakkatoo, I've got three colleagues from Uni who are also interested. Two are homebrewers.


----------



## wakkatoo (15/1/09)

Excellent wasabi, updated the list:


Wakkatoo - weeknights or weekends
mrpolly - weekends
wasabi + 2 others - weekends with notice
cleverpig - any day
kuronai - most weeknights / weekends
messiah - weeknights / weekends
Millet Man - anytime but Wed / Fri nights or Sunday would be best

Total of 9 so far. I reckon once we hit 12 we set a date with Millet Man.


----------



## jimi (21/1/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Excellent wasabi, updated the list:
> 
> 
> Wakkatoo - weeknights or weekends
> ...


----------



## jimi (21/1/09)

gee I did that well, oh well you get the point


----------



## wakkatoo (21/1/09)

He, he, cleaned it up for you jimi

Wakkatoo - weeknights or weekends
mrpolly - weekends
wasabi + 2 others - weekends with notice
cleverpig - any day
kuronai - most weeknights / weekends
messiah - weeknights / weekends
Millet Man - anytime but Wed / Fri nights or Sunday would be best
Jimi - weekends are best by me
Total of 10


----------



## Millet Man (21/1/09)

Just updating my available days.

Wakkatoo - weeknights or weekends
mrpolly - weekends
wasabi + 2 others - weekends with notice
cleverpig - any day
kuronai - most weeknights / weekends
messiah - weeknights / weekends
Millet Man - weekends or weeknights except Thursday
Jimi - weekends are best by me
Total of 10


----------



## oztoma (28/1/09)

count me in! any days are fine


----------



## wakkatoo (30/1/09)

Wakkatoo - weeknights or weekends
mrpolly - weekends
wasabi + 2 others - weekends with notice
cleverpig - any day
kuronai - most weeknights / weekends
messiah - weeknights / weekends
Millet Man - weekends or weeknights except Thursday
Jimi - weekends are best by me
oztoma - anytime

Well that makes 11. Anyone else? Guess we are close enough to 12 to organise a date. Looks like weekends are best for all. Millet Man - you want to suggest some dates and we can settle on one?


----------



## Millet Man (31/1/09)

Hi Guys,

Here's how I sit for the next month, let me know how they suit.

Saturday 7 Feb, anywhere between about 10am and 3pm.
14/15 Feb I'll be away for the weekend.
21/22 Feb should be fine.
28 Feb could do.
Or any Monday or Wednesday evening.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Wasabi (31/1/09)

Mine are...

7 Feb - No Chance
14/15 - No Chance
21/22 - Works well for me.
28 Feb - Works well for me


----------



## wakkatoo (31/1/09)

28th feb works for me

21/22 is beerfest and planning to go to that


----------



## cleverpig (31/1/09)

SWMBO just booked out most of Feb weekends, so 21/22Feb is about it for me, or week nights


----------



## cleverpig (16/2/09)

BUMP..... better organise something before [topic="30017"]Bendigo [/topic] do <_<


----------



## wakkatoo (16/2/09)

cleverpig said:


> BUMP..... better organise something before [topic="30017"]Bendigo [/topic] do <_<




Sorry, that's probably my fault  Been flat out at work so been a bit slack at organising this more.

Here is what I propose - 

Lets go for Sunday the 28th. Weekends seem to be easier and although not many replied, the 28th wins on majority of 2-1 (or 3-1 if you count Millet Man, but its his brewery, he needs to be there!)

So allowing for the sunday sleep-in, lets meet at the brewery at 11am. Meet other brewers, marvel at all the stainless, bombard Millet Man with qns and take the tour. 

If millet can organise it, perhaps some tastings with us all chipping in a few $$ to cover costs?

We can then discuss what to do for our next get together (brew day anyone??) and be home by early afternonn to keep swmbo happy  

This of course is all a suggestion, by all means offer something different if you want to.

Cheers

Wakkatoo


----------



## kuronai (17/2/09)

Unfortunately for me the 28th is out... have to be down in Warrnambool that weekend.


----------



## Millet Man (18/2/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Lets go for Sunday the 28th. Weekends seem to be easier and although not many replied, the 28th wins on majority of 2-1 (or 3-1 if you count Millet Man, but its his brewery, he needs to be there!)
> 
> So allowing for the sunday sleep-in, lets meet at the brewery at 11am. Meet other brewers, marvel at all the stainless, bombard Millet Man with qns and take the tour.
> 
> If millet can organise it, perhaps some tastings with us all chipping in a few $$ to cover costs?


Sounds good to me, but SWMBO may not be too happy about such an early start on a no-kids weekend.   I'm sure I can bribe her with some tasty Belgian beers though.

Can have some samples in the fridge to taste no probs, can even sniff the airlock on an 72 hL tank of lager fermenting if you're game.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Millet Man (19/2/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Lets go for Sunday the 28th.



Just realised the 28th is Saturday, Sunday is 1st March. Either one is good for me but which are we after?

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## wakkatoo (19/2/09)

whoops my bad.

I meant SUNDAY the 1st of March. Damn calender has saturday at the end <_< 

Lock it in people:


Sunday March 1st @ 11am - O'brien Brewery. 

In case you don't know where it is, the brewery is in between the Courier office and Aldi on Creswick Rd.

Thanks for this Andrew, might give that airlock a go :lol: 
See you there


----------



## Wasabi (21/2/09)

SWMBO is away all weekend and I'm free until the afternoon so it sounds good to me.


----------



## jimi (21/2/09)

I'd love to be there but I've got a wedding on the day before in Melb. and I don't like my chances of getting back in time. .... I'll try to see if I can move fast enough to dilate time and fit it in...


----------



## Millet Man (22/2/09)

> Sunday March 1st @ 11am - O'Brien Brewery.
> 
> In case you don't know where it is, the brewery is in between the Courier office and Aldi on Creswick Rd.


Thanks Wakka,

So just to get a list of names going:

Millet Man
Wakkatoo
Wasabi
Kevinls ???

Add your name if you're coming.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## cleverpig (23/2/09)

Sorry, I can't make it on that weekend.


----------



## Millet Man (26/2/09)

To those that showed interest please update so I know how many to expect.

Wakkatoo - Yes
mrpolly - ???
wasabi - Yes
kevnlis - Yes
cleverpig - No
kuronai - No
messiah - ???
Millet Man - Yes doh
Jimi - No (unless caught in a time warp)
oztoma - ???

Any new comers welcome

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## wakkatoo (26/2/09)

from little things, big things grow...

Looking forward to it. May have the FIL along but won't know until sunday morning


----------



## Mantis (26/2/09)

Bloody good one ya, for getting something going in your area.
Get into it guys


I wish I knew some brewers in Horsham but I think they are thin on the ground


----------



## oztoma (27/2/09)

unfortunately won't be able to make it for sunday


----------



## kevnlis (27/2/09)

I am down as a yes but have not actually posted here. So I am doing that now...

See you all Sunday morning!


----------



## Millet Man (27/2/09)

Mantis said:


> Bloody good one ya, for getting something going in your area.
> Get into it guys
> 
> 
> I wish I knew some brewers in Horsham but I think they are thin on the ground


You're welcome to come along Mantis, as long as you bring your avatar - I'll make sure I put the beers on the bottom shelf!  

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## kevnlis (28/2/09)

Millet Man said:


> You're welcome to come along Mantis, as long as you bring your avatar - I'll make sure I put the beers on the bottom shelf!
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.



The brewery floor could use a good scrub too


----------



## wakkatoo (28/2/09)

Wakkatoo (+2) - Yes
mrpolly - ???
wasabi - Yes
kevnlis - Yes
cleverpig - No
kuronai - No
messiah - ???
Millet Man - Yes doh
Jimi - No (unless caught in a time warp)
oztoma - ???

Just added a couple to me, got the FIL and BIL coming along.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/3/09)

Well a big thankyou to Andrew for showing us around his brewery this morning and sharing a few beers with us. Pretty sure everybody enjoyed the visit.

Also a thankyou to Wasabi for bringing some Stones IPA - yum!! Had a total of 8 people which was great to see - always room for more tho!

Our next get-together will be on Saturday April 4th so put it in your diary's. Can't tell you what we will be doing or at what time (probably afternoon/evening) so suggestions are welcome! If you know of any fellow brewers who want to catch up with some like minded people, let them know about April 4th.

Cheers and here are some pics :beer:


----------



## cleverpig (1/3/09)

Well done, I'm disappointed I could not make it. But the April 4th is go


----------



## jimi (2/3/09)

Disappointed I couldn't be there. Unfortunately I can't make April 4 either ... will be watching the Richmond Geelong game at skilled stadium.
Glad to hear that plans for other days continue to unfold, I've got to be good for one of them!!


----------



## wakkatoo (2/3/09)

jimi said:


> Disappointed I couldn't be there. Unfortunately I can't make April 4 either ... will be watching the Richmond Geelong game at skilled stadium.
> Glad to hear that plans for other days continue to unfold, I've got to be good for one of them!!



No worries mate, we'll just play around with the dates and eventually one will suit.

Anyone have a suggestion for the 4th? Our fall back option is a beer tasting/appreciation night but happy to hear other options. 
Will talk to Roger at BHB with maybe a possibility of something there?


----------



## Wasabi (2/3/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for the 4th? Our fall back option is a beer tasting/appreciation night but happy to hear other options.
> Will talk to Roger at BHB with maybe a possibility of something there?



I'd like to offer a tour at the Uni, but I haven't had a chance to catch up with my boss yet and may not see him for a week or so. We might like to do that when we have a few more people, and besides, you've just seen Andrews and his is a little bit bigger than our 6 HL DME unit.

I reckon a beer tasting might be the way to go if Roger is up for it. I'm sure I can dig up a few unusual beers.....


----------



## Millet Man (2/3/09)

Wasabi said:


> ...and besides, you've just seen Andrews and his is a little bit bigger...


I get that a lot actually, just ask the missus  



Wasabi said:


> I reckon a beer tasting might be the way to go if Roger is up for it. I'm sure I can dig up a few unusual beers.....


Yeah Bradford, thanks for the Stone Cali-Belgique IPA - bloody top drop.

Reckon I could even get the missus up for a beer tasting session.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## kevnlis (3/3/09)

I can't say no to a beer tasting session 

See you all on the 4th...


----------



## Messiah (24/3/09)

If this is still going ahead on the 4th I hope to be there, have to clear it with the wife first though :icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (24/3/09)

I've been flat out at work so had no time to organise this. Anyone able to take this on as I won't have the time in the next week. Heard of a simple tasting session that requires each participant to bring a six pack of something different. Doesn't have to be a theme, maybe just something you really like or have wanted to try but never got round to it.

My place is out as a venue. Just to damn small. Wait till the house gets built, then it willbe possible!


----------



## wakkatoo (30/3/09)

ok, this has gone super quiet <_< 

I'm out for this weekend, gotta burn snags on saturday at Dahlsens for a work fundraiser then cart dirt for the inlaws on Sunday.


----------



## Wasabi (30/3/09)

Yeah, I have been shanghaied into picking grapes for my boss this weekend also.


----------



## Millet Man (30/3/09)

This weekend is no good for me either, kids to look after.


----------



## jimi (30/3/09)

Not this weekend for me either, but any time for the next two weeks after should be good .... gotta love holidays


----------



## Wasabi (21/4/09)

Ballarat Guys,

A while back Gerrard from the Flying Horse put up a post about offering free liquid yeast for homebrewers.

This got me thinking (as I was pouring 25 litres of yeast in the bin the other day) that maybe I could do the same? We do brew a bit sporadically here, but I usually know within a week or so if I will have some available.

If you want to PM me with your interest and contact details (email and/or mobile) then I can just send out a generic email/sms to you all when it's available and what yeast it is. We draw it off from the bottom of the conical. 

Sorry guys I can't mail it out, but you can pick it up from my place (in town) if you want. I was thinking of just sterilising some 1 litre bottles to have on hand. 

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## kevnlis (21/4/09)

We will have a good amount of Wyeast Belgian Abbey and Irish Ale yeast (mixed together) available after tomorrow...


----------



## wakkatoo (21/4/09)

Yes!

Always keen to take some!


----------



## jimi (22/4/09)

Luke at Otway Estate (my local micro) very generously shared a sample of his yeast with me last week which is hopefully working it's magic on an ESB at present.

Wasabi - Thanks for looking out for us! Without sounding like I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth, what strain/s are you using? I'll drop you a PM before I call through Ballarat next time (might be a fair while though).

Kevnlis - what's the mixed strains producing in your drop?


----------



## kevnlis (22/4/09)

Not sure yet Jimmy, the idea was for a dry, but not overly estery beer. Will hopefully bottle tomorrow and get an idea of how it went.


----------



## Wasabi (23/4/09)

jimi said:


> Without sounding like I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth, what strain/s are you using? I'll drop you a PM before I call through Ballarat next time (might be a fair while though).



Hey Jimi, I can understand you're concern.

We mainly brew with Wyeast 1968. However when we do a few guest brews, there are a few different strains of SAF moving through the brewery at the moment. I'll probably have some early next week, I'll find out which SAF it is.


----------



## jimi (6/5/09)

Wasabi said:


> Hey Jimi, I can understand you're concern.
> 
> We mainly brew with Wyeast 1968. However when we do a few guest brews, there are a few different strains of SAF moving through the brewery at the moment. I'll probably have some early next week, I'll find out which SAF it is.




Hey Wasabi

My missus will be in Ballarat tomorrow (May 7) from around 11:00. It's late notice I know, but would you have any of that 1968 slurry available sometime around then??

I'll drop you a PM aswell. I'll will assume I haven't given you enough time to check emails or sort out yeast if I don't hear from you.

Cheers


----------



## wakkatoo (15/5/09)

Okay, we've had one get-together, and a second one that fell on its arse (probably too soon after).

I have in my possession a beer faults tasting kit and am happy to share with interested people. I will need to go over the details but I think its designed for 12 participants (or less).

I have no space at my place so....

I'm happy to organise the tasting session but need a place to host it (out of hours at Ballarat Uni or during a brew day perhaps  ) and would suggest that I'll buy the beer for the faults tasting (about a slab if 12 are involved) if others are happy to buy different beers to share afterwards and put some nice flavours back on our palate ^_^ 

Let me know what you think....


----------



## cleverpig (1/7/09)

Sad news, Roger from the homebrew store has passed away. The shop is closed with a notice from The Courier on the door.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/7/09)

Oh, no!! That's terrible! Condolences to the family.

Was only just thinking about them as they have a new ad on TV.

A top bloke too


----------



## daveHQ (28/1/10)

hi, i'm new here, i live in ballarat

yes it's terrible about rodger, he was a top bloke, always happy to chat and offer advice

is there a group in ballarat that still gets together? i do the basic homebrew from the coopers tins but would like to try doing one from scratch but to be quite honost i really don't understand it totally

is there anyone in ballarat (or surrounding areas) that does homebrewing that would let me look over there shoulder and show me how it's done?


----------



## Wasabi (28/1/10)

daveHQ said:


> hi, i'm new here, i live in ballarat
> 
> yes it's terrible about rodger, he was a top bloke, always happy to chat and offer advice
> 
> ...




Dave, yes there are a few of us around, and we are trying to get organised, honest.... I don't do too much homebrewing these days being that I brew at the Uni, but I am trying to get back into it. A 6HL brewhouse doesn't really give me much scope to experiment!

I say we organise another gathering. Maybe not just a beer tasting, but the chance to actually sit down and find out what level everyone is at and where they want to go? If people are interested then I'll find some space in my calendar and organise something.

B.


----------



## wakkatoo (28/1/10)

Yes!! Absolutely. A get together where we bring a sample of ours along?

Count me in. Weekends suit me best now that school is back.


----------



## herbo (28/1/10)

I generally don't post much on AHB, but if you guys are extending the Ballarat Brewers invite to anyone interested I'll be in that also.

Don't really have any original beers to share at the moment (I'm still pinching other people's recipes). Might have some fresh hops to share in a month or so though, the plants are enjoying the Ballarat summer!


----------



## daveHQ (28/1/10)

i'd love to get together with you guys and have a chat/beer

i find brewing my own beer very rewarding and enjoyable, but at the same time something i know very little about (i've done about 5 brews)

i would like to learn more but i don't know where to start? that's why i googled 'brewing beer' and stumbled across here

if i can help in organising a get together, then let me know

there's so much usefull info on here, iv'e been glued to the computer screen for 2 days now! i don't quite understand it all yet but i'm keen to learn


----------



## Wasabi (28/1/10)

OK, I will commit to organising something in Feb. I'll let Averil know so maybe she can pass it on to some non-computer literate or AHB aware brewers.

I shall be in touch!


----------



## vic45 (29/1/10)

long time reader, first time poster. Done about 20 allgrains built my own gear, mill etc. Need to expand my knowledge so i would be very keen on a ballarat get together.


----------



## Wasabi (31/1/10)

OK then, lets do it.

I propose either Saturday 20th or Saturday 27th February. We'll take the day that most people can make.

Happy to have it here at my house (I live in East Ballarat). Have fridge, BBQ and shade so we can do it over lunch if people would like.

Lets lock the date in by next Thursday based on prefs. When we meet we can decide how we want to run things...a proper club, meeting frequencies etc etc.

I also have no problem extending it to related hobbies like wine making, ciders, "the darker arts" or even as far as other fermented foods. Lets see what people want.

Once we have a date I'll PM my address to those interested.

B.


----------



## wakkatoo (31/1/10)

well 20th is no good for me (brother's engagement).
The 27th I'm meeting up with a mate in the morning to help him with his bee hives - never done it before so he has offered to show me the ropes. I could be around sometime in the arvo tho, got no idea of time at this stage!


----------



## herbo (1/2/10)

The 20th or the 27th would both be alright for me at this stage


----------



## vic45 (1/2/10)

out of town on the 20th have some commitments later on 27th but will be ok for lunch.


----------



## daveHQ (1/2/10)

i'd prefer the 20th, the ballarat swap meet is on the 27th


----------



## Wasabi (2/2/10)

Have just been advised that SWMBO will be out on Sunday 21st. Does that suit people any better?


----------



## vic45 (2/2/10)

I have no problem with sunday 21st or sunday 28th. And I could arrange any weeknight.


----------



## daveHQ (2/2/10)

21st would suit me perfect too


----------



## Millet Man (6/2/10)

I'll make it if I can fella's. I'll bring some of the new beer along to try.  

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Wasabi (15/2/10)

Alright guys, the 21st is just around the corner.

Please PM me if you are interested in getting together and I will give you my address details.

I was thinking 12pm onwards? I'll fire up our BBQ if you want to bring some meat along. Homebrews more than welcome, I'll see what I can dig out.

Lets just make it an opportunity to introduce ourselves to each other, our experience levels and what we expect. We can work it our from there.

I think we need at least 5 to make it worthwhile.

PS: I should have some FREE 1968 liquid yeast available if anyone is interested, we've just finished a brew at Uni.


----------



## daveHQ (15/2/10)

i just sent a message, i think i did it right, (bloody puters) lol


----------



## herbo (16/2/10)

PM sent


----------

